
Why there are mysterious giant barcodes across the US [video] - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMe-xF2sRd4
======
_JamesA_
"Aerial camera calibration targets".

Saved you a click.

~~~
half-kh-hacker
Thanks - I despise this format of "let's explain a two-paragraph concept in a
five-minute long video" where the text is ungodly slow to change and there's
random highlighting of words.

------
Zaheer
The Google Earth imagery is really smooth. Really impressed with how far its
come.

~~~
swiley
I wish it had a satilite only mode though. Satalite data is updated /way/ more
often (twice a month or so for many places.)

------
lucb1e
[audio unnecessary] -- in case that helps to watch it (it often does for me).

But /u/_jamesA_ has the right of it: the TL;DR is "aerial camera calibration
targets".

